# The Villages Timeshare Club - The Villages florida



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2014)

Wanted to create a thread for them as they are a very active Timeshare owner group located in the Villages Florida and I regularly speak at their meetings!

MEETINGS ARE THE THIRD MONDAY OF EACH MONTH AT THE LAUREL MANOR RECREATION CENTER, 7:00 

The website for the group is located here:

http://thevillagestimeshareclub.com/

While membership is restricted to Villages Residents, guests can attend as guests of existing villages residents...and there is no fee to attend these meetings.




_*Next Meeting: January 21th 2019 - TUG is presenting!  Come meet "TUGBrian" in person for a few hours of Timeshare questions and answers!*_


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2014)

next meeting for this group is on 1/19/2014, and I will be a guest speaker!

thread for the meet:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220754


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2015)

bump, this is this coming up monday!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2015)

presented to a packed house last night, what a great turnout!  Nearly 100 folks showed up to listen to 90 minutes of my rambling and Q&A!

Thank you again for extending the invitation to have me present there for a 3rd year, it is always a pleasure!

attached a photo I took before the presentation started, folks were still piling in =)


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Not to discount your speaking ability*

Not to discount your public speaking prowess, Brian, because I am sure you are very good, but a real coup for this group would be to get another certain TUG member to speak about his latest horn acquisition!  :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2015)

haha...is there no "horn anonymous" group out there already? =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2015)

This annual event is coming up again this year, scheduled for January 18th 2016 in the villages (same bat time, same bat channel).

Hope to see some familiar faces yet again!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2016)

bump, this is next monday!


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2016)

*The Villages --- where?*

Won't be in Florida then, but in looking through the posts in this thread I see no mention of *where* in Florida "The Villages" is actually located? Just curious.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 11, 2016)

theo said:


> Not in Florida then, but in looking through posts in this thread I see no mention of *where* in Florida "The Villages" is actually located? Just curious.



You could check "the Google"

Near Ocala


The Villages is a census-designated place in Sumter County, Florida, United States. It shares its name with a broader master-planned age-restricted community that spreads into portions of Lake and Marion counties. Wikipedia


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 11, 2016)

I looked at it in 2002 and 2003 when there were about thirty thousand; up to 110 thousand now.   wow


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2016)

theo said:


> Not in Florida then, but in looking through posts in this thread I see no mention of *where* in Florida "The Villages" is actually located? Just curious.



It is in Orlando,FL.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 11, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> It is in Orlando,FL.



It is actually more than an hour away from Orlando----go (north)West.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2016)

yes, its basically ocala florida north of orlando.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2016)

and please email me if you would like to attend and are not a villages resident so i can get you on the guest list =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing many of you tomorrow night!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2016)

friendly bump for the January 16th 2017 meeting this year, I will be in attendance yet again answering questions about timeshares and TUG!

event thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...lorida-timeshare-club-meeting-1-16-17.249378/


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2017)

annnd its that time again!

For anyone vacationing in the orlando area (or a villages resident of course) and wants to attend the January 15th meeting, please let me know so I can get you on the guest list!

meeting thread:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...club-meeting-1-15-2017-tug-presenting.266607/


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2018)

and that time yet again!  TUG presentation in the villages for January 25, 2019

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?posts/2226180/


----------

